# VooDoo Tactical Gear



## DA SWO (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone ever hear of them, or use their gear.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've seen some guys wearing their hats etc.  Outside of that, no impact no idea.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have heard of them, but I have not used any of their gear. I think a buddy of mine had a drag bag by them, I'll ask him what the deal is with it...


----------



## LM (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a 3-day ruck from them. i like it. rather functional, a few specifics id change for mission, but no complaints on quality.
 also met a fellow 11b that had same ruck and used in in A-stan, he said it worked well for him out there as well.

 i guess it probably depends on what gear your looking at.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Oct 7, 2011)

Tons of people had their gear on our most recent deployment, seemed to do well, although a few guys had some issues with their daypacks ripping along the zipper seam. I myself had their mag pouches and they performed admirably. Prices aren't too bad either. Someone told me they're owned by a Former Ranger.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 7, 2011)

Their gear is on par with Condor, Flyye and Pantac.  It will work and do what its meant to and its cheap enough that you can replace it without selling a kidney.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks all.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 8, 2011)

I have tons of voodoo gear, chicken heads, eye of newt, rooster claws, incenses, books of spells. What do you need? You don't have that rash again do ya


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> I have tons of voodoo gear, chicken heads, eye of newt, rooster claws, incenses, books of spells. What do you need? You don't have that rash again do ya


LOL.
Watch it, or I'll take my genuine Marie Laveau Chicken Bones out of the freezer.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 9, 2011)

I bought some stuff from them online. They have a store on Ebay. Great sellers!

http://stores.ebay.com/voodootactical


----------

